# Video Review: 4 Rotary Buffers



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Video Review: 4 Rotary Buffers *










Here are 4 different brands of rotary buffers we offer on Autogeek.net, the Flex is a compact, lightweight rotary buffer while the other three fall into the full size category. All 4 of these rotary buffers are well-built, heavy duty tools that will provide you with years of trouble-free buffing.

Each one is a little different in the location of a few features like the variable speed dial, the size, shape, weight and very important to some, the sound or noise level they make under use.

So watch this video and you'll have a chance to see all four rotary buffers being used to remove the swirls out of one of my test panels and a chance to hear what they sound like at different RPM ranges.






:thumb:


----------

